# Not a mod, just a touch up.



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a few multiplex slings from varied sources and need to "SOFTEN" the edges.

Would you just use 400-? grit sandpaper or steel wool to do the job.

These are not fancy slings, just want the edges smooth and will them hand rub a Mini Wax stain finish on them .. They will be down and dirty, but very, very functional.

Again, what sandpaper would you use or would you use something else.?

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

150 would do the job nicely steel wool is really not made for that job


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> 150 would do the job nicely steel wool is really not made for that job


Thanks buddy, wood working is not my thing, and i appreciate your input ... I don't know grit from S#%t. I have received naturals from guys on this forum and have destroyed them with my handy work of just trying to drill a hole, and yes I do know how to do it, but it does not come out, Wood and I are not on the same page at all.

I'm looking at ? type of oil stain combo as I no way have the patience to do a layered thing.... not in my lifetime, I don't even want to WATCH someone else do it !

I'm looking for utilitarian looks only and a finish that can be repaired with just a hand rub of oil or stain or ? I'll ask the guys at Lowe's tomorrow ........ I'm buying one can of ? and that is it. No, I will not spray as my spraying is a beautiful display of bubbles, streaks and runs ;- ) It will be hand rubbed and that is it !

This is why I marvel at the work that is done on this forum, you guys as just amazing.

Oh ya, I can do mods on wire slings and wrap stuff with paracord, my mechanical ability is pretty good, but wood is another story .... believe me, I know my limitations.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well while your at lowes grab you a sanding sponge instead or paper it's like a sponge you wash dishes with but wrapped in sandpaper it's easier to use than just paper it contours nice on the edges and stuff like that you will be surprised how well it will turn out plus they last longer than just paper you will like the way they will work on your wire shooters to when you rebuild them,trust big ron :naughty: you will find them useful all the time once you have them they come in all types of grits i even use them to rough up the smooth side of leather on pouched and gypsy tabs before i tie them to forks for a better grip


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I did not mention that, the sanding sponges are very cool and do a nice job.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> well while your at lowes grab you a sanding sponge instead or paper it's like a sponge you wash dishes with but wrapped in sandpaper it's easier to use than just paper it contours nice on the edges and stuff like that you will be surprised how well it will turn out plus they last longer than just paper you will like the way they will work on your wire shooters to when you rebuild them,trust big ron :naughty: you will find them useful all the time once you have them they come in all types of grits i even use them to rough up the smooth side of leather on pouched and gypsy tabs before i tie them to forks for a better grip


thats what i use on most of my naturals. if i need a different grit, i just wrap a piece of the different grit around the sponge and do it that way. as far as for a finish, how you feel about brushing on some polycrylic?










once you add on a couple or so coats, you can smooth it out with a 220 grit sponge, apply another coat, sand and repeat till you are happy.

or you can just rub on some sort of furniture wax such as howards. ive applied it with either a cotton t-shirt or cheesecloth. and if you like you can spray a couple of light coats of something over it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

A tung oil finish is very easy to do. Just wipe on with a rag and let dry. Might need two or three coats to get the finish your looking for - use fine steel wool between coats. It comes in high gloss or lowe sheen. Lowes carries Formbys brand.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't know what I'll get, but I can tell you one thing, it will be fast, down and dirty. Like I said wood and I don't get along, so it will be a stain and finish all in one, and it will be put on by hand, no brush.

I actually want a dark stain, raw ugly utilitarian look, no shine, nondescript look, we will see.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is the red oak Mini Wax stain:









Will wait till it dries and then lightly sand and coat again, then apply a furniture wax or ?

I'm trying to get over the agony of doing this as fast as I can, as I find NO joy in wood working stuff at all .... I'm sure I stink at it because I have no patience at all !!

wll


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

As BigRon said, you can use 120 or 150, to start, if you want you can move to 220, then 400, and then 600 grit, it depends on how soft you want the slign to be. I only reach to 600 grit in the plywood ones I made, I think is good enough.

Cheers!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I gave it a rub down with #1 steel wool and then another coat of stain ..... let it dry as long as my patience would allow and sprayed it will pledge that we had in the office.

Will work on a few more I have including the naturals I messed up before and then that is it. Here is a pic after pledge:









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it is finished, I have two others to do and will finish them the same .. may put a different wax/furniture polish on it, but that's it.









Has light shooting Orange Dub Dub (but it still brings 'em, dub dub is some pretty good stuff) and a Performance Catapult pouch .... I can tell you one thing ------- being this is a OTT with gypsy ties ... there is finger slap, I shot it with 1/2" steel bearings at 130gr going out today at about 180fps .... be sure to wear your finger protection ! On another note, it shoots great and is a good light hold. The sling is comfortable and is a good, throw in the truck sling !

I'll be working on slings all day tomorrow to finish up staining and finishing. All the rest will tucked away for a later time, I will install paracord ties and lanyards just like I did on this one .... the melted end will never pull out and it is a very clean tie as you can see.

wll


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I won't comment on finish, but if you're only smoothing out the edges, I'd start with 320 and work up... I find when I use 120 or 220 to do minor touch-ups, the scratches are deeper and I end up spending more time at higher grits to erase them, and often remove more material than I want.... so I use 320, and use a touch more elbow grease to soften the edge, but the scratches left afterward are minimal and easier to wipe away with 400-600 etc..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nothing wrong with ugly, looks can be deceiving. we all need an ugly slingshot, heres mine- ugly but effective-


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> I won't comment on finish, but if you're only smoothing out the edges, I'd start with 320 and work up... I find when I use 120 or 220 to do minor touch-ups, the scratches are deeper and I end up spending more time at higher grits to erase them, and often remove more material than I want.... so I use 320, and use a touch more elbow grease to soften the edge, but the scratches left afterward are minimal and easier to wipe away with 400-600 etc..





Imperial said:


> nothing wrong with ugly, looks can be deceiving. we all need an ugly slingshot, heres mine- ugly but effective-


The finish is just the right ugliness I want, utilitarian in looks but not ugly enough to make you vomit, but close :- )

I have stuff loaded in the car and heading to the office in the am... Have about 10 slings to do. Bringing my dremel too to work on some naturals that I totally messed up on.... Don't get me close to doing almost any woodwork... 
wll


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

ok, I need one that says I didn't vote..... that is kickass ugly..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

honorary pie said:


> ok, I need one that says I didn't vote..... that is kickass ugly..


heres the other side-


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > ok, I need one that says I didn't vote..... that is kickass ugly..
> ...


One of my fav's for sure, bring on the California roll, the shrimp and the tuna ... I'm all in :- )

wll


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

did you vote for Sapporo?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> did you vote for Sapporo?


You talking to me, duh ... always vote for Sapporo ;- )

------------ in the large bottle !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I sanded off the rough edges, stained them with two coats, and now letting them dry.

Cut paracord gypsy ties for each sling and will instal those tomorrow along with the lanyards for each after I spray each with pledge.

For what they are, they came out OK, More wooden laminated slings for my collection ;- )

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

honorary pie said:


> did you vote for Sapporo?


it voted for ME ! :drinkup:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been at the shop since 8 this am and just finished staining, spraying pledge on them, putting gypsy ties and lanyards on. Still have 3 naturals to work on for tomorrow.

Below is a pic of the lanyard attachment method, ran paracord through, heated and beaded the ends, then tied a constrictor knot under the beads ... and pulled tight. I could have used a slightly smaller knot material, but this is what I had. The attachment is small (no big knot at the end) and will not pull through under any circumstances. The constrictor knot is there to stop one end from over time slipping through ... but the way I do things, that is not going to happen !









Wrapped them all up and put them away. On my way to another project !

wll


----------

